# KSL-Pushing environmentalist wolf agenda in Utah



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty sad stuff right here..
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=22345157&nid=14 ... id=queue-1

One bright note, the Utah DWR has taken the stance that the "wolves" in
"Spanish fork canyon" are hybrids....Not protected ...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Maybe I'm reading your subject wrong goofy, but I don't see KSL pushing anything, other than reporting on what the extremist enviro clubs are pushing, which is nothing new. They are doing this now due to the possibility that the Service will take the wolf off of the endangered list for the lower 48 states shortly. Apparently it was to happen this month, but was postponed until next spring sometime, for whatever reason(s). A lot of good folks are keeping a close eye on this and hopefully something wacky doesn't happen from out of the blue.

And yeah, it's a good thing those SF dogs were hybrids. However, with the current restrictions in place, should someone shoot a "hybrid" and it turns out to be a wolf, the penalties are severe, to say the least. The only area of the state that is under state control at this time is the small area to the far north. We must continue to be vigilant in mandating state control over these critters, and not the feds.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I would have been surprised if the DWR had determined the dogs up Spanish Fork Canyon were actual wolves. It never made sense to me that a wolf pack would travel all the way from Yellowstone or central Idaho through all that game rich wolf habitat country only to drop anchor in Spanish Fork Canyon. A wolf/wolf pack with a wandering bone would have likely kept moving after hanging around a couple weeks or so. I still suspect the dogs up SF canyon are the product of some wolf lover wannabe trying to start his/her own wolf introduction program.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

:lol: As if states rights are the solution to a wolf problem. :roll: This dribble irritates me.

Honestly anyone who believes any state is going to manage wolf populations to significantly benefit big game herds for hunters. Has their head in the clouds or up their you know what.

Wolves in Utah will be managed just as about every other predator here. Don't kid yourself, that DWR biologist you think is your buddy wants wolves here. He thinks they are an integral part of the ecosystem and is striving to replicate what mother nature designed. So it's not just the radical treehugger that is pushing this chit. Your paying one of the biggest culprit's in the demise of your hunting heritage. Wildlife biologists. After all who lobbied lied misrepresented and reintroduced them in Yellowstone to begin with? Wildlife biologists.

Here's the kicker for the "average Joe hunters" that also support that mentality. *You don't fit in mother natures plan.* So your getting the shaft whether you like it or not.

Its not habitat, weather, roads, housing, poaching or the rich guy taking it away from you. Its policy and philosophy that is the enemy here. And unfortunately this battle has been lost long ago.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> One bright note, the Utah DWR has taken the stance that the "wolves" in
> "Spanish fork canyon" are hybrids....Not protected


Has the DWR come out and said this anywhere else? I could have let the air out of one of these "dogs" last week while out hunting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Haha I just read the sign in your av. Funny stuff


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> :lol: As if states rights are the solution to a wolf problem. :roll: This dribble irritates me.
> 
> Honestly anyone who believes any state is going to manage wolf populations to significantly benefit big game herds for hunters. Has their head in the clouds or up their you know what.
> 
> ...


Geeze IB, your upbeat tempo and positive attitude makes a ray of sunshine look dim! 8)

Sorry to irritate you, but the only way the wolf can be successfully managed with hunters and game animals in mind is through State control, not the feds. Are average joe hunters getting the shaft? On which front aren't they? I do understand where you are coming from to a point, but disagree with you on others. The Utah wolf situation is a bit different than the other states currently dealing with wolves. As quickly as those critters can establish themselves, it may still be a long time before that happens here. I guess we'll see how it all works out. I just hope the majority of hunters in this state don't take your attitude, and figure this entire scenario is a lost cause, because in my eyes it is just the beginning.


----------

